# Windows 7 Media Disconnected



## crharris0303 (Sep 4, 2010)

We bought two Toshiba Satellite L450 laptops. Both worked great. Then I uninstalled Norton's on one of them and the wireless connection stopped working. If I do a ipconfig on it, the wireless is in a state of "media disconnected". I have tried all of the suggestions on this website and others to no avail. So I finally tried to use the "Restore to Factory Default" option. I backed up all of my data files and started the restore, about half-way through it failed, simply said "Error - please turn off computer" When I did, I could not reboot, "missing boot strap". So I created a boot disk from the other laptop and booted up the laptop, but nothing was there, could no longer do a resore. So I then created a system image of the other lap top and was able to restore to that image. Now my laptop looks just like my mothers, mirror image. But hers still connects just fine, mine does not, still has the same error, and yes, to the inevitable question, my wireless is turned on. Although, now my FN keys do not work. At any rate, my son has suggested that I reformat the hard drive and reinstall Windows 7, but it did not come with a disc, which means buying the software. Any suggestions before I shell out another $200?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I'd consider the possibility you have a hardware issue. If the factory restore is failing, you have either a corrupted factory restore partition or hardware issues. Did you make the recovery disks as recommended by Toshiba? If not, make them on the working laptop and use those to restore to factory defaults.


----------



## crharris0303 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply John. Actually I made the recovery disc from the 2nd Toshiba laptop and then recovered my system from that disc. Still no media. By the way, I have a key code for Windows 7 on the bottom of my laptop, does that mean that their might be some sort of download for the OS that I could use my key with? I went to Microsoft's website and poked around, but didn't see anything like that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, but if you ever get an activation prompt out of the blue, you might need that key. That just happened to me with an old XP Laptop I have here, it has the original XP on it, but suddenly it wanted to be activated for some reason. 

Let's see this from the problem laptop.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

I'd like to see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## crharris0303 (Sep 4, 2010)

OK, here is my ipconfig /all. By the way, I have connected directly to the router to get to the LAN to send you this message. There are a few extra lines where I was pinging before the confing /all. I am also attaching a copy of the device manager.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>ping 127.0.0.1
Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\windows\system32>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\windows\system32>ping 74.125.77.104
Pinging 74.125.77.104 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
Ping statistics for 74.125.77.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Pat-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN PCIE Netwo
rk Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-69-36-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-5A-B6-B9-A8-31
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d71:6815:bff3:fabe%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 06, 2010 4:56:24 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 07, 2010 4:56:24 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890074
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-B3-8F-C1-88-AE-1D-49-FB-87
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{DDCF2A8C-A2E3-4207-AD08-05BF656A8F99}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{9A2C832A-3E88-42DB-8D70-FFA7F014AFC6}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:38eb:28c6:52af:a827(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38eb:28c6:52af:a827%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\windows\system32>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try the following two pings and post the results here.

*PING 192.168.1.5

PING 192.168.1.1*


----------

